# HELP with my Hermann's eggs please.



## lennox (Feb 16, 2012)

*tortoise eggs and new enclosure!*

hi all im new to the forum and i have a couple questions!

after being away all weekend iv come home to find that my tortoise has laid eggs(4 to be exact)!! (hermans tortoise)

i was adivsed (by local reptile shop)to build a incubator and i have using a polystryne box and heat mats habitstat etc 

im having trouble with keeping the humidity of the incubator?have you any tips?

iv seen on the forum that it should be betwee 70-85% humdity and 30-31.5 degrees temp is this right?

just looking for any tips that any one might have?

also slightly off subject but seen as shes had eggs iv decided to get a new enclosure its four foot by two foot and was thinking of turning it into a two level enclosure with some steps up to the secod floor,has any one tryied this or any thing?as am i trying to get the most out of the spce that is availbe?

thanks

dan



cheers

dan


----------



## lennox (Feb 17, 2012)

hi all 

i am new to the forum just wanted some tips really,i have hermans eggs what temp and humdity should they be at?currently 80% and 30.5 c.

also have notie there is a dark circle appearing on one of the eggs,what would that be?there not even a week old,would this mean its dead/infertile?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Dan:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!

Do you also have a male hermann's?

If you start out with vermiculite, then add water to it so that its wet, but not dripping, spread it on the bottom of your incubator and nestle the eggs into it. I keep a cup of water in the incubator too. The moist vermiculite and the cup of water are all I do for humidity. Occasionally I'll spray room temp water on the eggs...about once a week. After a few days if the eggs are fertile, they start to look chalky white instead of pinky white.


----------



## lennox (Feb 17, 2012)

hi yvonne

yes i do also have a male and they have always shared a enclosure and i have never had any eggs before,its been nearly a week and a sort of shaded circle has apeared on one of the eggs is this normal or a bad sign?do you have any pictures of eggs that are this chalky white peaople keep refering to lol 

thanks for your reply

dan


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 17, 2012)

*Welcome!*



lennox said:


> hi yvonne
> 
> yes i do also have a male and they have always shared a enclosure and i have never had any eggs before,its been nearly a week and a sort of shaded circle has apeared on one of the eggs is this normal or a bad sign?do you have any pictures of eggs that are this chalky white peaople keep refering to lol
> 
> ...



*Hey Dan, here is a picture of chalked eggs. All eggs are good except the one with the blackish discoloration on the left side of the picture. These eggs are right at 100 days and started to PIP. Notice the X on the bad egg, I do that at six weeks, the chalking is very obvious at that stage of development.*















lennox said:


> hi all
> 
> i am new to the forum just wanted some tips really,i have hermans eggs what temp and humdity should they be at?currently 80% and 30.5 c.
> 
> also have notie there is a dark circle appearing on one of the eggs,what would that be?there not even a week old,would this mean its dead/infertile?



* A picture would be great!*


----------

